# Del bajo a mis oidos



## ozokaru (Ene 19, 2007)

SALUDOS
este es el asunto.....
quiero hacerme un amplificador que me permita conectar mi bajo electrico o quitarra, y de ahi llevarlo a unos audifonos, para ensallar y solo escucharme yo.....
decidi empezar con un preamplificado (espero me digan si si me sirve o no), ya consegui un diagrama que funciona con transistores pero fuciona con alimentacion de 12V y la gracias es que no tenga ningun tipo de conexion externa, solo entrada y salida del instrumento, entonces nesecita saber como modificar el circuito pra que me funcione con una bateria de 9V..

supongo que es cambiando valores de resistancias en las bases de los transistores para que les entre la corriente adecuada....
porfavor nesecito ideas...
mil gracias aprecio cualquier opinion


----------



## Apollo (Ene 26, 2007)

Hola ozokaru:

Normalmente no hay problema si lepones la batería en vez de la fuente de alimentación, sólo va a sonar un poco más bajo de volumen, sólo en el caso de que el circuito tenga mucha ganancia posiblemente pueda distorsionar el sonido.

Ahora, no pones el diagrama del amplificador que encontraste, por lo que es casi imposible decirte que cambios hacerle.

Saludos


----------



## elmario (Ene 27, 2007)

Hola vieja
Lo que podes hacer (y mas sencillo) es armar un mini amp para auriculares con el clasico LM386, el cual te da + o - 1 W a 8 ohms o sea que con cualquier auricular (la mayoria son de 32 o 64 ohms) te da una potencia de entre 100 a 250 mW, suficiente para fusilarte la cabeza.
Este circuito es generico y lo encontras en cualquier parte de la web sino fijate aca http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/cgi...e&type=C&text=lm386&producedby=&action=Search
Este amp se alimenta con tensiones de 6 a 12 V y gasta muy poco, lo ideal es una bateria de 9.
Salute


----------



## ozokaru (Ene 28, 2007)

ok muchas gracias por las respuestas......definitivamente intentare primero con el lm386....si alguna cosa hay los vuelvo a molestar
chau


----------



## sevamanga (Nov 18, 2009)

ozokaru dijo:


> SALUDOS
> este es el asunto.....
> quiero hacerme un amplificador que me permita conectar mi bajo electrico o quitarra, y de ahi llevarlo a unos audifonos, para ensallar y solo escucharme yo.....
> decidi empezar con un preamplificado (espero me digan si si me sirve o no), ya consegui un diagrama que funciona con transistores pero fuciona con alimentacion de 12V y la gracias es que no tenga ningun tipo de conexion externa, solo entrada y salida del instrumento, entonces nesecita saber como modificar el circuito pra que me funcione con una bateria de 9V..
> ...





me podrías contar como te fue con tu proyecto


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 18, 2009)

y no faltaría por ejemplo un fet antes que el Lm386 pra preamplificar antes de amplificar?


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 18, 2009)

me parece que para el LM386 no es necesario ya que tiene un baja sensibilidad de entrada


----------

